# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Cyta: Χρεώσεις Περιαγωγής στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση χωρίς κόστος

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ανακοινώνεται ότι, *από 1η Ιουνίου 2017 η Cyta Ελλάδας εφαρμόζοντας πλήρως το κανονισμό της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, παρέχει τη δυνατότητα στους Πελάτες Κινητής Συμβολαίων και Καρτοκινητής, όταν ταξιδεύουν στις χώρες της ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ, να χρησιμοποιούν το πρόγραμμά τους όπως ακριβώς και στην Ελλάδα χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος.* 

*Συγκεκριμένα, όλοι οι Πελάτες συμβολαίου και καρτοκινητής Cyta θα καταναλώνουν σε όλες τις χώρες της ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ τα διαθέσιμα λεπτά ομιλίας, SMS και Data του προγράμματος–πακέτου τους χωρίς πρόσθετες χρεώσεις και επιπλέον, δεν θα χρεώνονται για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις φωνής. * 

Μετά την κατανάλωση των διαθέσιμων λεπτών ομιλίας/SMS/MB των προγραμμάτων/πακέτων, ή αν το πρόγραμμα δεν διαθέτει ενσωματωμένα λεπτά ομιλίας/SMS/MB, η χρέωση θα γίνεται βάσει των εθνικών χρεώσεων του τρέχοντος τιμοκαταλόγου Κινητής για κλήσεις Φωνής, SMS και Πλοήγηση στο Internet, χωρίς πρόσθετο κόστος.  

Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για κλήσεις φωνής και SMS που πραγματοποιούνται από τις χώρες της ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ προς δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας των χωρών της ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) και δεν περιλαμβάνουν κλήσεις/SMS προς σύντομους κωδικούς, σύντομους κωδικούς δικτύων, δορυφορικών/ναυτιλιακών δικτύων και υπηρεσιών υψηλής χρέωσης.  

Αναλυτικά οι χρεώσεις Περιαγωγής εντός των χωρών ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ και ο τιμοκατάλογος προγραμμάτων Συμβολαίου Κινητής (οικιακά και επιχειρηματικά προϊόντα) και Καρτοκινητής στο www.cyta.gr.

----------

